# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Anguilla Boat Racing

## Peter NJ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l16jsoskdzw

----------


## Rosemary

Wonderful! Thank you!

----------


## katva

yes, wonderful!!!  Good find  :)

----------


## Peter NJ

I knew some would enjoy this.Having been to several Sandy Ground races I can tell you they take Sailing very seriously.The passion on land during races is something to see.

----------

